
New human rights to protect against 'mind hacking' and brain data theft proposed - kensai
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/apr/26/new-human-rights-to-protect-against-mind-hacking-and-brain-data-theft-proposed
======
kensai
Paper (Towards new human rights in the age of neuroscience and
neurotechnology) here:
[https://lsspjournal.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s40504...](https://lsspjournal.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s40504-017-0050-1)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Id be more concerned about the state of advertising when this tech arrives.

I do so hope that somehow it is abolished, ads that manipulate us without our
consent

------
I_am_neo
rape of mind and soul, we should need to write it down as a law so we know
it's wrong /s

